# PIGEONS



## OBSESSED (Nov 23, 2006)

WHAT TIME OF YR. DOES EVERYONE SHOOT PIGEONS, ARE THEY EASIER AT ANY CERTAIN TIME OF THE YR.? ALSO WHAT METHODS WORK FOR U?


----------



## Burly1 (Sep 20, 2003)

Pigeons are targets of opportunity. Shoot them when you can. And.....your caps lock is stuck on.


----------



## Bo (Aug 16, 2006)

throw some corn or just any kind of food and youll have plenty of shooting. just make sure its easy to find and get to.


----------



## SNOOKGUY (Apr 28, 2007)

I'm new here and I just was just curious what you do with the pigeons after you shoot them?


----------

